# Politeness never hurts



## Warrigal (Jun 15, 2016)

This is so sweet.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-06-16/polite-internet-searching-nan-gets-google-reply/7516116


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 15, 2016)

What a wonderful story! How nice of Ben's nan!  It's never occurred to me to do that.  I never thought about there being a person at the other end monitoring all the search requests.  I just figured it was done automatically, by a computer.  

Maybe I better start saying please and thank you too. Never hurts to remember it's people who run computers. Maybe she will start a whole new trend in Internet searching.


----------



## mitchezz (Jun 16, 2016)

It is done automatically...............it's cute and funny because she thought she was talking to someone.


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 17, 2016)

Well, the fact that she received replies from actual real people kinda made me thing it WASN'T done automatically after all, contrary to what I'd thought.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 17, 2016)

Yes, it is automatic but social media highlighted what she was doing and the people at Google responded.


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 17, 2016)

What I got from the article was that Google responded and that was why the story went viral on social media.  The whole point was what it says, "politeness pays off."


----------



## Hanfonius (Jun 17, 2016)

Like many of you,  I was brought up to be polite at all times.

Oh, how I despair for those days when politeness,  respect and manners was the norm.

When I go into our local café,  I am appalled at most people being unable to hold a knife and fork the correct way,  or talking while they are eating,  often with the mouths open.

Men used to hold the doors open for ladies,  would offer to carry shopping bags,  show respect to their elders,  always be courteous and helpful.....

Perhaps I took the Boy Scouts too serious?   I like to think not.


----------



## mitchezz (Jun 17, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> What I got from the article was that Google responded and that was why the story went viral on social media.  The whole point was what it says, "politeness pays off."



I read it that her grandson posted it on social media, it went viral and caught Google's attention......hence their response.


----------

